# Question about apprentice test



## Hire me please (Jul 15, 2010)

you'll be lucky if someone from LA answers your question... but I took the NYC version a few months ago and you should be all set... very few algebra, and what was there, was easy... focus on the mechanical and run a search for aptitude test on this forum and you should get some good info


----------



## EstR13 (Oct 6, 2010)

Chicago test was just like the study guide that was given to us, you shouldn't have any problems on the test


----------



## proxy (Oct 1, 2010)

That's great news. Thanks for the help guys!


----------

